# Solenoid engine running!



## AllThumbs (Apr 2, 2008)

Solenoid engine vid:www.ody.ca/~envanandel/sol.mpg

You tube version:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzNAGLzuAQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzNAGLzuAQ8[/ame]


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks fantastic! ;D

How did you end up doing the switching & timing?


----------



## AllThumbs (Apr 2, 2008)

I used a set of points with a cam. The cam is round with a flat for where the solenoid is on.

E


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 2, 2008)

Went to wherever you put your pic and went to view it, knocked the crap out of my IE.

Sorry only do utube, photobucket or avi.

I find q-time too intrusive.

Would have loved to have seen it.

John


----------



## AllThumbs (Apr 2, 2008)

Youtube is currently broken for uploads. I am currently uploading an MPG file. I hate Quicktime too. Try this one:
www.ody.ca/~envanandel/sol.mpg

(Edit: This is now the same video as first post)


----------



## cfellows (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, Eric, hats off to you! I have to confess I didn't think it would run with the iron cylinder. Now I gotta give it a try. What voltage did you wind up running it at? Were you able to measure the resistance of the coil?

Chuck


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 2, 2008)

Eric,

Many thanks for that, a lovely looking and running engine.

That flywheel looks decidedly familiar, you haven't had an elbow engine on the go recently?

John


----------



## Powder keg (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm liking it)

Wes


----------



## AllThumbs (Apr 3, 2008)

It's running at 9.6 volts (8 NiCads). It will barely run on 7.2 volts. The solenoid resistance is less than an ohm (I had to remove a layer of turns to get the ali cover on. It really needs #25 or so wire. It doesn't get as hot as I thought it would but would overheat if let run too long. The coil is on for almost the whole power stroke. It really is not very efficient, making almost no real power output but using about 40 - 50 watts of power.

It took a bit of fiddling to get it to go. The spring in the points was too strong, causing too much friction. I had to modify it.

About the flywheel, yeah, I was going to build an elbow engine but changed my mind after reading about all the fuss to get them to run and all the mess they make when running, so I recycled the flywheel. I think it could run slower if the flywheel was a little heavier.

I wouldn't mind trying a double acting engine. I was thinking of loading the piston with button type rare earth magnets, and then reverse the polarity of the cylinder every half cycle. next engine.

E


----------



## AllThumbs (Apr 3, 2008)

Youtube version now added to first post - same video.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats pretty cool. Good Job.

Would like to know more about the timing etc.


Eric


----------



## AllThumbs (Apr 3, 2008)

As you wish:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZoPRi0ktpg[/ame]


----------



## rake60 (Apr 3, 2008)

Very well done! :bow:

Rick


----------



## CallMeAL (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice! Looks like a little arcing on the points, do you think they will get burnt or pit real fast? Would a condenser help?


----------



## zeusrekning (Apr 3, 2008)

Sparking on an electric motor or engine is great. When Cedge showed the scouts his solenoid engine it was throwing sparks and the kids really noticed it.


----------

